# Hot tip of the day...



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you own a bionic?
Do you get frustrated when transitioning from 4g to 3g?
Were you told by vzw that this was a known issue, and a fix would be released by the end of November?
Did you get that fix by the end of November?

Me either... So I called customer service and told them I wanted my upgrade date moved up.. since I have been such a loyal customer.. And they failed to keep their promise..

it was approved, provided I order through customer service.. So when the Gnex is released.. I will have an upgrade!


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

If the gnex shows to br worth it I may consider. Im a out 8 months off from a n upgrade lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

8months.. im up in june of 2013..lol


----------



## nelsont509 (Oct 19, 2011)

xkape said:


> 8months.. im up in june of 2013..lol


Lol...







... +1


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I got lucky and scored this badass phone from cl for 100 bucks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

xkape said:


> 8months.. im up in june of 2013..lol


Thursday!!!! I was kind of excited til someone traded me this bionic straight up for my old charge on Craigslist. Perfect condition. Don't even know what I'd use my upgrade for now outside the razr. I hate samsung so I doubt I'd get the nexus. I have someone offering me another bionic with a 100 dollars in accessories PLUS 200 cash if I buy a nexus with my upgrade. So if I sold the bionic for 300 maybe, I'd be up 200 bucks plus all the accessories I'd keep. But I don't know if I wanna lose out on my upgrade since there will be newer better phones in a month probably... opinions??


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Got my Bionic launch day. Not gonna bother with the Gnex. But I will pay full retail for a quad core phone next year. I think the quads will be the last of major upgrades to phones for a year or two. I'll be content with a phone like that for awhile.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Gnex l, what is that??? Lol


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Why are people so hyped up with this when quadcores are coming out? Bionic do life!!!! Till quad core. Lol


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I can verify that this worked called up Verizon and they let me upgrade early on my line. So I got a Razr on the way to hold me over until the Nexus drops


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> Well I can verify that this worked called up Verizon and they let me upgrade early on my line. So I got a Razr on the way to hold me over until the Nexus drops


1) do you get to keep your bionic?
2) do you have to pay the subsidized price for the nexus?
3) do you have to upgrade through customer service?
Just some questions I have. Thanks


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> 1) do you get to keep your bionic?
> 2) do you have to pay the subsidized price for the nexus?
> 3) do you have to upgrade through customer service?
> Just some questions I have. Thanks


Once those are answered I'm calling. Upgrade is up in may but GNex is a million times better than bionic so the sooner the better.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah I got to keep my bionic I got the razr for 259.99 so I will have to exchange it for the nexus once its available and yeah I had to order it through customer service. The trick was just be polite but firm with them I didn't call and cuss them out or anything.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> Yeah I got to keep my bionic I got the razr for 259.99 so I will have to exchange it for the nexus once its available and yeah I had to order it through customer service. The trick was just be polite but firm with them I didn't call and cuss them out or anything.


 gonna call this afternoon, thanks for the info, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

No dice, they're sending a replacement device. he deliberated with his supervisor for a couple minutes. even voiced how displeased I was that a new device was released before our device was fixed, how I had waited for this phone, and now a new color of the razr is coming out. Asked if there was anyway the replacement could be a razr. They said since it's my first device there's nothing I can do. I'll call again in a couple says since the phone will be overnighted.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> No dice, they're sending a replacement device. he deliberated with his supervisor for a couple minutes. even voiced how displeased I was that a new device was released before our device was fixed, how I had waited for this phone, and now a new color of the razr is coming out. Asked if there was anyway the replacement could be a razr. They said since it's my first device there's nothing I can do. I'll call again in a couple says since the phone will be overnighted.


I went thru 4 bionics and 2 sim cards before the voluntarily offered to get me in a different device and no charge as long as I sent in my bionic

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> I went thru 4 bionics and 2 sim cards before the voluntarily offered to get me in a different device and no charge as long as I sent in my bionic
> 
> Typed with my Root3d RAZR


after dealing with customers that had to do warranty replacements, I was trying hard not to get a refurb. And if I can keep my bionic but get a razr for $270 I'd be extremely happy. Then I could sell the wife's charge


----------



## bionicmonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

Gonna give this a shot data drops are really annoying! Wish me luck.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah I was on my 2nd Bionic and had a line eligible for an upgrade in March 2012 that they moved up and let me go ahead and use. Got to keep my bionic but its gotta go on eBay to pay for the Razr


----------



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

my issue is the "known issue" of the poor 4g -> 3g transition... and a fix was promised to be released by the end of november.. it wasnt. So i called.. and I said they failed to keep a promise.. I asked when my next upgrade was due. and then I said.. thats just not good enough.. I want an early upgrade.. and it was granted. I will keep my Bionic.. and I will pay the new 2yr price for the GNex when it comes out.. the "known issue" had a scripted response from customer service for some time... "we are aware of the issue, and a fix will be sent out by the end of november... bla bla bla".. well they broke that promise.. so i made them fix the situation.. I got what was caled an "M2" approval.. I can only get my upgrade through the 611 customer service number... but hey. better than not at all!!!


----------

